# Infinity Kappa EMIT-N car audio tweeters



## No ConeSS (Aug 26, 2015)

I just posted these up on eBay.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Infinity-K...Crossovers-and-Mounting-Hardware/332480315649


----------

